# HS55 Clogging



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

So I started my cleanup last night from roughly 12" of wet wet snow. It threw everything fine for the first 2 hours of cleaning, it actually kicked butt if I took 3/4 bucket loads and then the last few minutes it wanted to clog. I have never had this issue before. Anything I should check out? Haven't changed the belts on this thing yet.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Maybe the belt got hot from the use, and stretched. Might be worth checking the idler pulley tension, and tighten it up, or replace the belt.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'd imagine that it's not the fault of the snow blower if it worked well for the first two hours but rather that the snow was continuing to melt and became slush after that period of time . . . . it's a good thing you started when you did.

Installing a set of paddles on your impeller blades might buy you a little more time.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

By bet would be: type of snow, belt slipping, broken shear pin(s) (including impeller). I agree with installing an impeller seal.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If it was wet, wet snow and the machine wasn't blowing it as far as usual might be the last couple passes you ran into "new" slush along with some from the previous pass compounding the thickness. The impeller mod is a good thing to help with this but sometimes taking a smaller cut if all else checks out might be the answer.
.


----------



## sr73087 (Feb 9, 2017)

Makes sense. I did the end of the driveway and then came back to do a small area and that is where the issues began. It began raining lightly about 3/4 of the way through adding to the already "sloppy" snow. 

What impeller kit do most people recommend? Normally this thing throws well, atleast 50 ft with not super slushy snow. In your experience would a bigger unit, maybe 8HP or more still have the clogging issue?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

K4F has his recommendations for an impeller seal, I'll let him do it.

On the other hand, I think yes, an HS80 or an HS828/928 would have less chances of clogging compared to an HS50/55/624


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> On the other hand, I think yes, an HS80 or an HS828/928 would have less chances of clogging compared to an HS50/55/624


My HS80 clogged miserably in this type of snow, too. It took a tuned HSS1332 to really beat the slushy conditions here on the coast in southern Maine with consistency.


----------

